# 2011 SPOOKYTOWN IS IN at michaels!!



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck, SK! I have to give my store a few more days before their ready. MAN. I know they must get tired of all of us calling. Wouldn't be surprised if they put a restraining order on my cell phone.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

That is fantastic news Spookytown King !!! I still have to wait until Thursday for our shipment to come in. 

Let us know if you see the Wheel of Horror in action. I would love to see a video of it. 

Have fun !!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

??? what is this?

EDIT - found out on Google


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sppky town is little halloween towns you buy and they have all kind of little add ons.some are animated.I have a graveyard that the grave moves there is also a pirate ship that is really cool that moves.
I love spooky town wish I had more and could display them better.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My michael's said that they were getting a "Seasonal" shipment in last night and I noticed they had a whole isle cleared so.... maybe all the Halloween stuff will be out by the weekend!!


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

ok so just got home from a whole bunch of errands and i made the trip to michaels, they were half set up in the aisle but you could still purchase them.

my michaels only had 2 wheel of horrors, luckily i used the ac moore 50% off coupon on it and i scooped it right away, i got the stories of horror(kids sitting around a camp fire in the woods), the ticket booth, evil clown juggling skulls, and a skeleton on a motorcycle. Still want to pick up the zoo, the moon, and some lights. 

I can post vids up, i am VERY DISAPPOINTED in the wheel of horror, its awesome looking and in action its so sweet, and will look awesome in my village, my problems with it are i open it up and 2 pieces are broken off(little tombstone and skeleton on the bottom), when the wheel goes around the lil skull carts that people ride on well only 2 of them seem to get stuck upside down as it goes around, and the skeleton in the middle one eye isnt colored all the way blue and the other is. I hope that other people who buy it an actually pay the $120 price tag have better experience. 

The school house and zoo look really cool as i hope to get the zoo soon with another coupon that is....i refuse to pay $100 for it. but kinda disappointed in the village houses overall, for some reason their incorporating autumn harvest houses an accessories in with the spookytown,(iim guessing to make up for the lack of houses an accessories spookytown put out this year). Other then my troubles with the wheel of horror everything else works an looks great. kinda disappointed with the wheel of horror but i just glued the pieces back on, dont feel like going through the hassle of taking it back to michaels an my luck the other wheel of horror they had would be sold out, or shipping it to lemax will take too long. 

Hopefully everyone else has better luck with the houses they grab and hopefully none of your pieces are broken when you pull it out of the box.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

spookytown king,
Sorry to here about your Wheel of Horror. I really want to add the school,zoo and hospital to my spookytown this year. That would be awesome if you could post some videos/pictures.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very disapppointed in my Michaels Spooky Town offerings. Very limited selection.










I couldnt believe the Ferris Wheel was 120!!











This is cool:










out of what my store had, I see ONE house I want to get. Its 70 bucks, bit Ill use the coupon. There is only a se;ection of 9 figurines, and didnt see but one that we wanted.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Very disapppointed in my Michaels Spooky Town offerings. Very limited selection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That little section on the end of the spooky town wall, is that new halloween or was it the stuff that came out a few weeks ago? I sure hope that's not it. 

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Where do you guys display your spooky towns??


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> That little section on the end of the spooky town wall, is that new halloween or was it the stuff that came out a few weeks ago? I sure hope that's not it.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures


Thats all new Fall decor. Signs, wreaths, etc.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Where do you guys display your spooky towns??



It has varied from year to year for me. Now, I usually break it up and display small scenes in different areas.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh Oh, its begun! Theirrrrrr baaaaaack! 

Happy SpookyTown Shopping everyone!


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

> spookytown king,
> Sorry to here about your Wheel of Horror. I really want to add the school,zoo and hospital to my spookytown this year. That would be awesome if you could post some videos/pictures.


ya i am thinking of returning the wheel of horror or writing lemax a complaint about it. i really love it but it should be flawless for the pricetag. i will post some pics/vids tomorrow. i too wanted the hospital and the police station but their not available at michaels, you will have to get the hospital through the lemax-spookytown.com website. an your prolly better off that way bc your going to save alot instead of buying it at michaels if they did carry it this year.



> Where do you guys display your spooky towns??


usually just set up a few tables in a corner an set everything up. usually in my room next to my bed lol.(im only 22, still live at home)


> out of what my store had, I see ONE house I want to get. Its 70 bucks, bit Ill use the coupon. There is only a se;ection of 9 figurines, and didnt see but one that we wanted.


i was so disappointed, usually i cant decide what house NOT to buy an this year i cant decide if i even want to buy a house lol. an i agree with the figures...horrible selection, an the autumn harvest figures they put out with the spookytown are even worse. i did get the clown bc he goes with the ferris wheel/rides, but besides that the trick r treaters could have been a little better, the cowboy skeleton i didnt like, an then theirs that random skeleton park bench lol.


> Oh Oh, its begun! Theirrrrrr baaaaaack!
> 
> Happy SpookyTown Shopping everyone!


 oh yes be excited!!!, if you like the houses then youll enjoy this year, but if you dont youll be a little disappointed.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

spookytown king said:


> ya i am thinking of returning the wheel of horror or writing lemax a complaint about it. i really love it but it should be flawless for the pricetag. i will post some pics/vids tomorrow. i too wanted the hospital and the police station but their not available at michaels, you will have to get the hospital through the lemax-spookytown.com website. an your prolly better off that way bc your going to save alot instead of buying it at michaels if they did carry it this year.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I would ship it to lemax, Spookytown king, these things are too fragile/delicate for shipping. I would call Michaels and see if they still have the other one, if they don't, see if they are getting some more in. If they are, then tell the manager he has to hold it so you can exchange it. I would also, have them check and plug in the one they might still have before you go to exchange it.  I always open mine and plug them in at the store before I leave, they don't really like me doing it, but that is life.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I would and I would encourage others to write letters to lemax expressing our unhappiness with the quality of their product and the higher pricing.
If they don't know these things they will never better their company.
Maybe the pricing has gone up because of the returns. Who knows??
It is always worth a try.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookytown King, I saw that bench as well and pretty much had the same reaction. Whats this have to do with anything? LOL







slaz said:


> I would and I would encourage others to write letters to lemax expressing our unhappiness with the quality of their product and the higher pricing.
> If they don't know these things they will never better their company.
> Maybe the pricing has gone up because of the returns. Who knows??
> It is always worth a try.



This is something Ive noticed my self over the course of the last 3 years. Quality seems to have gone down a bit while the prices have gone up.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

> Spookytown King, I saw that bench as well and pretty much had the same reaction. Whats this have to do with anything? LOL


haha a shame. i mean they could even ask the people who collect spookytown for ideas on figures an i bet i can think of quite a few that would be awesome.



> I would and I would encourage others to write letters to lemax expressing our unhappiness with the quality of their product and the higher pricing.
> If they don't know these things they will never better their company.
> Maybe the pricing has gone up because of the returns. Who knows??
> It is always worth a try.


this would be a good idea, need to gather a whole bunch of people an send all the complaints in one email or something like that.



> I don't know if I would ship it to lemax, Spookytown king, these things are too fragile/delicate for shipping. I would call Michaels and see if they still have the other one, if they don't, see if they are getting some more in. If they are, then tell the manager he has to hold it so you can exchange it. I would also, have them check and plug in the one they might still have before you go to exchange it. I always open mine and plug them in at the store before I leave, they don't really like me doing it, but that is life.


yea im still at whits end with what to exactly do with it, i glued the two pieces, the eye isnt that big of a deal but noticable to someone like me, an the skulls well im going to run it alittle bit an see if they loosen up. then ill make a move if they dont. an hey your buying the product you gotta check it you know?, i dont blame you for pluggin it in etc.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I got 2 pieces today. 

The Wheel Of Horror and Grisley's Greenhouse.

Used the 50% off AC Moore 

Going back tomorrow to pick up my last 3: Dreaded Zeppelin, Ticket Booth & Lighted Moon

Does anyone remember the pricing on these? I think they are

Dreaded Zeppelin $69.99
Ticket Booth $19.99
Lighted Moon $12.99


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

eBay has the Zeppelin for just over $30 including shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200501914151&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We picked up Vicki's cattery today. We've got a lot of Spooky Town pieces already that fight for attention, so we're going more for the understated buildings this year. This will fit in nicely.

Wheel of Horror is pretty neat, but in Canada it's $159.99. That's crazy! When we started collecting we preferred the look of the Dept. 56 stuff, but couldn't justify the price. Spooky Town was more in our price range. Not so much anymore.

As much as I like the animated pieces, I'd prefer that Lemax focus more on durability. Every time we take them out of storage, we discover the glue has given way on a couple of pieces.

I think the build quality has actually improved quite a bit in the last few years, but I think the designs have suffered. I think I like the visuals of this year's pieces better than last year, but like I say, we go for the more understated stuff.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200501914151&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

still on ebay...i went ahead and bought it today at michaels because i couldn't wait 3 more days!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Nothing out yet at my Michael's. Oh well - I keep saying I'm not buying any new pieces this year anyway!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Picked up the Wheel of Horror with a coupon. Two issues I had with it are one of the figures that sits inside on of the skulls fell out, but nothing a little glue couldn't fix.

Another issue was the signage that reads "Wheel of Horror" is a stick and it partially peeled off at one of the corners. Not the biggest deal in the world but enough to bother me.

I plug it in and everything worked well. It was daylight in a well lit room so didn't get the best effect, but overall I would say I'm 8/10 satisfied.

I plan on doing a carnival section this year with the Witches Hat, Tunnel of Terror, Funhouse, and Scare-o-usel, plus the game booths. Hope it all comes together.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

cathartik said:


> I plan on doing a carnival section this year with the Witches Hat, Tunnel of Terror, Funhouse, and Scare-o-usel, plus the game booths. Hope it all comes together.



Sounds like it should be cool. Be sure to take pics.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

whats the Michaels exclusive for this year?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I really love the spooky town stuff and it always fills me with joy when i go look at them but they are way too expensive now. I wish i could still buy new pieces but I just do not have any more room. I have a huge department 56 halloween collection with some spooky town mixed in and i just can't fit any more pieces. It really bums me out a bit because i just love to put my haunted village up and just go watch it all lit up.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the wheel, and the green house, but i'm going to wait till they are 50 % off becuase they are way over priced for the quality, i'm not going to spend over 100 bucks on them, i would rather buy something life sized for that price ha


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

use the coupon for 40% if you wait th for the clearance they may be gone


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, I might go ahead and do that, i have bought alot of indoor decorations with my 40 % off coupons, i got two skulls on pedastools, a tray with diamonds,a skull with diamond eye's , a changing picture, i go back every single week and buy more, i think my hubby is going to kill me ha


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it only my Michael's that has put all Lemax 30% off? In August. I know what they're doing... robbing me of using a 40% or 50% off coupon.

Well, today Michael's had a 25% off entire purchase coupon from 1pm to 5pm and you could use it on sale items. 

I bought the Wheel of Terror and with discounts it ended up being around $65 reg. $120.

Overall, I'm not impressed with this year's selection. I might get some older ones online like the train or Bloody Mary.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Almost time for the 2011 pieces. Any word on the exclusives??


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Is there a release date for the 2011 pieces?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

usually its around the second week of July. 

Havent seen anything on exclusives yet.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

2010: Late July I believe
2009: Late June for some, around July 4th for others

I just remember last year being really late.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Last year was pretty late. I think I didn't notice them at my local store until July 27th.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

cathartik said:


> Last year was pretty late. I think I didn't notice them at my local store until July 27th.


Late and somewhat pathetic, in my opinion. The previous years' offerings were much nicer. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Late and somewhat pathetic, in my opinion. The previous years' offerings were much nicer. Anyone else feel the same?



Absolutely. Afew of us were saying that last year. Ive ben saying it for the last couple. Seems the designs were better and the quality versus prices were better in years past than what they have been.


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

Gothic Haunted Mansion is definetly my must have of the year. Dept 56 has acouple of items I'm looking real hard at this year as well.

I'm just going to have to start watching Michaels and see if I can stack any coupons with their traditional 40%


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

hey everyone! i called michaels today and they said the shipment is coming in this tuesday coming up. as far as when they will stock the shelves prolly by the end of the week or early next week the manager said. I live in Pittsburgh so hopefully all your michaels have similar shipping schedules! 

I hope that its not disappointing this year, everytime they release the new items my michaels seems to not have certain ones that i want and we do not have an ac moore or anything like that around us.


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool!

Remember, when you see new fall merchandise in stores, post about in the Sticky thread.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101229-2011-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

Our micheals already has their shipment as well. Gotta love the fall feeling even if in the thick of the summer. I am stoked to go and buy.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone, recently been to Micheal's and seen if the Spooky Town Lemax collection is out on shelves yet?


Thanks


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh I'm so excited. I can never afford that stuff, but I love to go and just look and inhale! I could probably buy a piece at time, but if I can't have it all at once I don't want it. Argh! I'm so difficult! Maybe this year, I'll learn and just buy a piece at a time.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I buy some of the smaller pieces, figures, when they are on sale. I can't see spending my money on the houses when I could put it in to props in the yard for the kids. lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spinechiller said:


> Has anyone, recently been to Micheal's and seen if the Spooky Town Lemax collection is out on shelves yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was at mine yesterday. Nothing.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks anyway. Did it look like it was getting close to coming in?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

All I was told was that they have a bunch of merchandise in the back with more rolling in with each delivery. They will be steadily putting out stock over the next few weeks. 

I just plan on checking a couple times a week.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just called mine, they said they got a couple things in today, but they don't have the set up to put it up in aisles. She said they get trucks in Wednesdays and everything should be available by July 14th at the latest. I'll be calling pretty much daily now to make sure! lol


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky, was at my Micheal's today and they said it should be out closer to the end of July  I really hope it comes out sooner then that, will keep checking weekly.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

well after calling for weeks......they finally gave me a date.........july 26th is when the spookytown will be arriving! so get excited and start saving up everyone! lol. i just hope michaels doesnt jack the prices up yet again for this year. i mean last year some accessories were 40-60 bucks! thats what houses used to sell for lol.


----------



## HalloweenJ (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG!!! Thanks for letting us know. Gotta go there.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Spookytown is NOT out at our Michael's as of last Saturday. Sigh.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

murtisha said:


> Spookytown is NOT out at our Michael's as of last Saturday. Sigh.


Ditto. They have fall stuff & a few window clings but that's it. I went for some picture frames & checked Saturday.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Just got back from my Michael's and it looks like its going to be a very sad year. They are not putting the display in the isle. Instead they have a few metal crates in the middle of the floor with about 15 to 20 tags. Thats it! No Autumn harvest pieces either!!



Off the top of my head I remember seeing tags for:

Firehouse

Gothic Haunted Mansion

Broomstick Manor

Broom Dealership

Shooting Range

Horror High School

Monster Romance

Octo-Swing

Clowns Mobile Home (Retails for $70.00!!)

The Railroad piece (I forgot the name but it sounded cool)

Creeps Playing Poker

Countdown to Halloween

Ghostly Firefighters

Skeleton Gazeebo (again?!)

The usual two foam bases

One thing I noticed, but I'm hoping I just simply missed it. I didn't see any tags for any figurines or trees.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, over the past few years, Michaels Spooky Town display and selection has been getting smaller and smaller. We discussed this last year too. Dont understand why. Because of this, Im not putting my hopes high for this year.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I need to state again for the record: Not all michael stores are created equal!! Last year we had ALL the spookytown merchandise out. It was a whole half a isle of Spookytown. They had them all turned on, behind plexiglass with all the accessories out. We also had a whole isle of Halloween and autumn/fall stuff. Two end caps, two merchandise islands with fog machines, gemmy products, light up accessories etc. Another island on the otherside of the store of Halloween kid crafts.

It is my understanding that its up to each manager to decide when the merchandise will be out. I also heard that if the store has LOW Halloween sales, they keep the amount of merchandise low for that store. 

Here in Northern California, Michaels is SWAMPED with people come Sept to December and ALL the Halloween merchandise is GONE within two months. Two weeks before Halloween and all the merch has been sold and is gone. All that ends up left is a little clearance rack. Once the clearance rack is there two weeks before, they prep for the Christmas isles. Michaels tends to have all the Halloween merch out by early August and sold out before Halloween. 

Anyone who wants to come by the Michaels here, you are more then welcome. I will happily meet you and share some Halloween treats with you!  Seriously! 

Once Christmas in July is over (the end of the month) more merch will emerge in stores in the next four weeks.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

adam said:


> I need to state again for the record: Not all michael stores are created equal!! Last year we had ALL the spookytown merchandise out.


Well then can you keep us posted on what your store is selling for Spooky Town? Here in New York I have access to about a dozen different stores and each one of them is set up the exact same way and sells the exact same merchandise.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I have to agree with Joey Munster. Theres 3 big Michaels in my immediate area, all within 30 miles of each other, and all of them are exactly the same. Maybe its a regional thing. But alot of us have complained about the decreasing selection and we all seem to be in different locations. 

Im glad that there is at least one Michaels that still merchandises like the days of old.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I will keep you all in the loop I promise. I am going to check back again once Christmas in July is over. Who knows, perhaps this year at my store will be different. I just know last year it was like all the other years before it, full of merchandise. I will go over there and post photos  I am on your guys' side, they def should not be withholding the merchandise at your store. If I see more merch again at ours, feel free to complain to the manager at your store.

Once xmas in July is over, I will be hitting up all kinds of stores, taking pics and posting them.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

At the Michaels by my house I was told ST will be out in September. It realy angers me.


----------



## Sir Gregor (Jul 27, 2009)

I just came from my local Michael's, and they had the seasonal isle cleaned out and were preparing to put out their Halloween stuff. It looked like it would be very similar to last year with shelves and items haning on both sides of the isle with the bins of pumpkins, etc. in the middle of the isle.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

yea mine looked exactly the same. not much out yet but looked like they were about to put everything out soon. they had a whole empty isle and all the tags had halloween merch. typed on them. Just waiting for all the goodies to come out!lol


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

rockplayson said:


> At the Michaels by my house I was told ST will be out in September. It realy angers me.


I'm sorry but there's no WAY that that's right, is there? Halloween stuff will be out at EVERY other store before that. Unless I'm nuts...I really don't think that sounds right.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

my inside source at michaels said that they have the shelves all ready to be stocked....shipment still on time for tuesday. print out your 40% off coupons!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

spookytown king said:


> my inside source at michaels said that they have the shelves all ready to be stocked....shipment still on time for tuesday. print out your 40% off coupons!!!


Just received my email yesterday with my coupon. I HOPE they have a decent selection.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

spookytown king said:


> my inside source at michaels said that they have the shelves all ready to be stocked....shipment still on time for tuesday. print out your 40% off coupons!!!


Sweet. BTW, they've got an iPhone App which apparently allows you to just grab the coupons and have them scan your phone! No more printing?  Not sure if it's available for other platforms.

(Sorry if this has already been mentioned.)


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I tried 2 Michaels in the Atlanta area... neither one has the Lemax out yet, though both have a few areas of Christmas crafts where the Halloween was last year. When I asked about the Lemax at the first one I got "I don't know". At the second she said they should have it out "next month".


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I have 2 family members working at Michaels in Poway here in San Diego. I can tell you that they are working to clear out Summer Stuff right now. They DONT have ST stuff going up for a while, but they do have SOME halloween stuff out already. Mostly on Endcaps, as they still have quite a bit of Summer stuff to Clearance out where the Halloween Section usually is. My mom thinks it'll prolly be about two-three weeks until they get the Halloween area ready. She's currently working on Fall Floral Design for the Store...She said she is supposed to work on Halloween Floral starting in 2 weeks. =)


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

NO halloween or fall stuff out at my michaels yet!!!!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I was just at Michaels last Sunday & they told me it would be another 2-3 wks before all the Halloween stuff would be out. When I mentioned that it's a bit later then previous years... the person looked shocked that I was keeping track. lol I said that I have a network of friends & we're checking stores across the country & reporting. (insert evil laugh)


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Two isles cleared out at our store right now. They just got a shipment and will be starting Halloween today! 

I asked a girl there that likes me about Halloween. She approached another employee there and she asked if she was working on Halloween merchandise right now and she replied "Ugh, Halloween." I won't add my nasty comment to what I thought to myself after the employee said that LOL. Sooo...I am thinking next weekend stuff will be out!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> I'm sorry but there's no WAY that that's right, is there? Halloween stuff will be out at EVERY other store before that. Unless I'm nuts...I really don't think that sounds right.


I hope it's not right but the person that told me was the stores gm. I do have more Michaels to check with. Was down there a few hours ago and they only have the faux pumpkins. In the holiday aisles they have lots of fall foliage but no halloween.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

adam said:


> Two isles cleared out at our store right now. They just got a shipment and will be starting Halloween today!
> 
> I asked a girl there that likes me about Halloween. She approached another employee there and she asked if she was working on Halloween merchandise right now and she replied "Ugh, Halloween." I won't add my nasty comment to what I thought to myself after the employee said that LOL. Sooo...I am thinking next weekend stuff will be out!




I sure hope so! At the Michaels closest to me the genral maneger told me Spooky Town will be out in September. I hope this is not the case. I want it now.


----------



## Sir Gregor (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just at the Michael's near where I work in Cincinnati. They appeared to have approx. half of their Spookytown product out in what I would call their "main" isle where they always have the large Halloween items and animitronics.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Sir Gregor said:


> I was just at the Michael's near where I work in Cincinnati. They appeared to have approx. half of their Spookytown product out in what I would call their "main" isle where they always have the large Halloween items and animitronics.



I love that aisle.

It always looks wrong when there isn't any Halloween stuff in it.

Looks...out of place most of the year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I stopped in my Michaels this evening. :/

They had some rather depressing news. Usually the way my store is set up is the first 2 aisles are Halloween. Then the big foilage section. The ends are are Halloween, and they have 2 -3 of those metal center display racks set up with various Halloween craft items and animatronics. All of which has been decreasing in selection over the last few years.


Tonight when I walked in I saw that there was ONE aisle cleared past the foilage section that had Halloween merchandise tags up. There were 2 of those metal display racks in the main aisle with Spooky Town tags on one and animatronic tags on the other. I saw one of the workers that I know and asked why everything was being built towards the middle/back? 

The answer? Christmas is getting the front aisles. Theyre flip flopping from what has always been in past years. This really angered me. Not only has one whole aisle being eliminated, but its being pushed farther back in the store. She also informed me that they are not having a Spooky Town set up this year either!! 

WTH?!

She told me that the other 2 Michaels in the immediate 30 mile radius is also doing things this way. She showed me the plan o grams and sure enough, thats how it is.

Very disappointed right now.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> I stopped in my Michaels this evening. :/
> 
> They had some rather depressing news. Usually the way my store is set up is the first 2 aisles are Halloween. Then the big foilage section. The ends are are Halloween, and they have 2 -3 of those metal center display racks set up with various Halloween craft items and animatronics. All of which has been decreasing in selection over the last few years.
> 
> ...



Wow, if our store does this too...I will be very sad to hear it. I seriously won't bother going back if this is the case. I don't blame you, its fing stupid! Something must have changed with the corporate stupids. I am complaining on their facebook page!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Shadowbat said:


> I stopped in my Michaels this evening. :/
> 
> They had some rather depressing news. Usually the way my store is set up is the first 2 aisles are Halloween. Then the big foilage section. The ends are are Halloween, and they have 2 -3 of those metal center display racks set up with various Halloween craft items and animatronics. All of which has been decreasing in selection over the last few years.
> 
> ...


That's how ours has been for the past couple of years.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Call the corporate office and complain. The only way to change things is to be heard.

This is an incredibly stupid move on the manager's (either store or district) end though. Halloween is getting bigger year by year. Ten years ago you wouldn't have found half the stuff that's available for sale nowadays.


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys, im new here, but I stopped by Michaels yesterday and I tried to get some pictures of The Spooky Town stuff for you guys :] There seemed to be quite a bit, but it wasn't all out yet and it didn't seem as much as usual :/ Also, the Halloween isle so far is like a quarter of the isle, the rest of the isle is still Fall stuff so hopefully they'll be adding more Halloween!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I'm going to have to get that mariachi band and that pack of clowns. lol


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome MissWendy13! You sure know how to make an entrance!  Looks like it's time for another Michael's run.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for the pics, MissWendy.


I really, really hope that theres going to be more of an offering than what we're seeing in this set up. Very disappointing. Especially considering what was shown by Lemax for this year.


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you guys for the welcome!  Shadowbat, all of the Spooky Town stuff I saw was just on one of those metal display areas in the middle of the walkway, rather than almost half an isle. Its a real bummer :/


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

MissWendy13 said:


> Hey guys, im new here, but I stopped by Michaels yesterday and I tried to get some pictures of The Spooky Town stuff for you guys :] There seemed to be quite a bit, but it wasn't all out yet and it didn't seem as much as usual :/ Also, the Halloween isle so far is like a quarter of the isle, the rest of the isle is still Fall stuff so hopefully they'll be adding more Halloween!



Thanks for the pictures and welcome to the forum. Quick question did you happen to notice the price of the gothic mansion? It's in one of your photo's but could not tell the price from the photo.

Thanks


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

So its IN!!! just came back from my michaels. honestly tho i was kinda dissappointed. 

they have the horror high school, octo-swing, shooting range, gothic mansion, broomstick dealership, killer klown mobile home, the spooky train, and obviously the little accessories and misc.

i was hoping their would be more of a selection in houses. my michaels did not have a big selection. 

i did purchase the octo-swing with a 40% off coupon and snagged it for 60 bucks. its so cool.........im going to upload a picture when i get home from the gym! 

and even tho the mobile home is 69.99 its so detailed and i love the way it looks, i have to have it! besides that those are the only big items i will buy. will buy the forsaken cemetary gate and thinking about the creeps playing poker as well. love the countdown witch with the pumpkin numbers as well!

HAPPY SPOOKYTOWNING EVERYONE!


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

THE OCTO-SWING


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

still nothing here but a few odds and ends...


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Gothic mansion price*

Michaels price for the Gothic Mansion is.........60.00.....that's 36.00 for all of us coupon freaks!!!!!!! :>


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the price for Gothic mansion.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup, just hit a few Micheal's stores. 1 had nothing out. The other two had most of it out. I don't know if anyone mentioned the firestaton, but that's there. These were all on the metal racking as well. One had the start of a display up top.

Here's our first purchase of the year. (A little impractical - I think once you get above 19 days, you'll hit some numbers that you just can't do.) Hooray for the 40% off iphone coupon.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

gobbygruesome i love that piece!.......def next on the purchase list along with the killer clown mobile home.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks. It's pretty nice. It'll be a nice addition to the witch district, which is suffering some urban sprawl.

Actually, the gothic haunted mansion and broomstick manor both seem to be a bit of a throwback to the early days of Spooky Town. They'ed fit nice with our display, but might be a little too similar.

The Killer Clown trailer looks amazing, but wouldn't be allowed on the premises. ("Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me.")


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for taking the pictures and the time to post them for us. Still no spookytown at my michaels.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...............I see an Alice Cooper fan up there!!! ;>


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆHa! You know I love Alice ( awesome on the Muppet Show - Welcome to my Nightmare is brilliant!!!) but I thought I was quoting Animaniacs! There's a let down for you. I'm an idiot.)

By they way, for Canadians keeping track at home, it's $80 CDN for Gothic Haunted Mansion. I wish our dollar was worth more... oh wait. :/

A couple more photos - 
Broomstick Manor









...and for those who dress their pets up - you know who you are - your secret is safe...
Puppies in Costumes!









BTW, before anyone says anything, that's my wife giving me the stink-eye over top of the Gothic Mansion. She can sense our saving slipping away.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Those look awesome (esp. love the pooches in costume!) Wish our was putting theirs out soon. Will have to wait until after Labor Day.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Those look awesome (esp. love the pooches in costume!) Wish our was putting theirs out soon. Will have to wait until after Labor Day.


The high volume Michaels stores are getting their Spooky Town stock this week and the next tier Michaels stores should be getting their stock next week. All of the Michaels stores should have everything out and set within the next two weeks. So ask your store manager when the Seasonal shipment of Halloween is coming in.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Anybody know if the fake pumpkins are on sale this week? If not, I'm TOTALLY going to get one with my iPhone coupon when I go by there this week!! Thanks for letting me know about the iPhone app!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Foam pumpkins are "NOT" on sale this week! Let the coupon fun begin!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

So is it just the Spookytown stuff they have right now, or other Halloween stuff? I'll have to check our local one this Friday!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey stormygirl! The ones I visited yesterday had a bit of stuff out - I'm thinking mostly repacks from last year. They had a fair bit of kids crafts. But there were big wide open spaces just waiting, so I think the rest of it is imminent!


----------



## Sir Gregor (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is a pic of the display at my local Michael's.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

From the picture it looks like there is also animated things out at your Micheals, was it just those animated spiders or was there more animated stuff out?

Thanks


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Michaels has half off regular price merchandise coupons on 7/28 & 7-29 from Noon to 6pm! Here is the link: 

http://www.michaels.com/c/072611-Cool-Crafting-Email,default,pg.html


----------



## Sir Gregor (Jul 27, 2009)

Spinechiller said:


> From the picture it looks like there is also animated things out at your Micheals, was it just those animated spiders or was there more animated stuff out?
> 
> Thanks


No, there was not really anything animated out. I guess the spiders were it. They still didn't have all the Halloween stuff out yet. They had a lot of the fall floral items and some "sparkly", "cutesy" stuff out. There was still a whole aisle that had to be put out. Hopefully that will be lots of skulls and creepy stuff.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just bought 3 things today. Gonna get 4 more tomorrow!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

djgeneral said:


> I just bought 3 things today. Gonna get 4 more tomorrow!


Uh oh. Could be time for an intervention!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

The michaels near me in Memphis has a lot of their spookytown stuff out. Their octoswing is awesome. When it gets closer to fall is when I'll stand there, get really close, and examine details. Otherwise, I'm the big weirdo staring at the Halloween stuff in July.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Uh oh. Could be time for an intervention!


 Good thing I had all my 50% off coupons.

I also did not realize that teachers (my dad) get an additional 15% off  I could have gotten 65% off the Octo-Swing  oh well...tomorrow when I pick up the rest of the stuff I'll be getting 65% off 2 items


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

At that price, the intervention may have to meet you at Michael's and bring their wallets. That's fantastic.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wait. I think that makes your Dad an enabler! 

Whadidja git?


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

TrickRTreater said:


> Otherwise, I'm the big weirdo staring at the Halloween stuff in July.


Heh, me too.... I went twice this week. On Monday, they were just starting to put out the Halloween stuff. Their candle holders were 50% off, and that included the Halloween ones. I went back today and bought more!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The Michaels that's five minutes from me is not putting out Spooky Town untill September but thanks to google I was able to find four more michaels that are in a close range. I only had time to check one of them out and they are slowey putting out a little display. I'm a little suprised it's not in the protective plexi glass casing this year.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I got the Octo-Swing, Killer Clown Mobile Home, and Countdown To Halloween.

Just tested them all out, no issues...look/sound great!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆThat's awesome. Sounds like reliability has improved over the years! Those are all great looking pieces!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Got a few more things today. They wouldn't allow the 15% + 50%. Only on another item but as I was with my dad and had 2 50% off coupons, obviously that is a much, much better deal. I have a few more small things I want. I got some prices for myself, and those that are interested.

Grim Reaper $2.49
Spiderweb Bench $3.49
Scary Signs (2) $5.99
Evil Pumpkin $8.99
Ghoul Clown (set of 3) $6.49
Flying Ghost $4.49
Bone Fence $5.99
Haunted Grove $24.99
Haunted Mansion $59.99


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I was just in Michaels yesterday (Orem, UT) and they had their spooky town out. I have been wanting a halloween village for a long time and I think I'll prob do this one. I have Dept. 56 Christmas but I can't afford their Halloween plus they don't send out 40% and 50% coupons. They've got tons of figurines and extras as well as several of each house & animated piece. Now the question is... what to start my village with???


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

S Toast, I have a mixture of Dept 56 and Spookytown. If you're near a HomeGoods or TJMaxx/Marshalls, I've gotten several Halloween Dept 56 pieces there over the years. They usually come in at the start of when they put their items out, because they go quick! Obviously we can use coupons on the Spookytown pieces, so that makes them more affordable, but I mix and match and they usually mesh well. I'd start with a couple bigger pieces if you can, and add little figurines in as you go since they're more affordable. But then again, I don't think I ever had a plan. I just started buying a few years ago and it grew, and grew, and grew lol.

BTW I just posted more Michael's pics in the 2011 Sightings thread.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a few more things I need to pick up. I got 40% off coupons but I was wondering if anything more like 50% off will come around again? How often do they come about? I can wait a few weeks if they are semi-frequent but I don't want to miss out on stuff before they sell out. The difference is $4 from using a 50% off coupon so it isn't the biggest deal but like I said, if 50% off coupons come pretty often, I'll wait a week or two


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I went ahead and used my 40% off coupon yesterday and got the Gothic Mansion. The problem with waiting for the 50% off coupon is that Lemax ends up being on sale pretty much the whole time they have it for like 25% off so it prevents the use of the bigger coupons and... well, last year, out here anyway, they sold out of darn near everything within 2 weeks of putting it out.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up the Gothic mansion today, going back to pick up a few more pieces in the next few days.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I was at one of the Michaels in Edmonton yesterday and spooky town is in stock there as well. I was so excited I did a little happy dance... until I saw the prices. 

I know they're always expensive, but I think they've gone a little over board with certain items. The one I wanted (Monster Romance) I saw online for $18-20 (US) ....soooo I assumed at Michaleas it would probably be $30 or so...but no........$49.99!! (For a battery opperated thing!) My happy dance turned into a sad face.... I guess $30 after the coupon isn't so horrible... but I just hate how they can mark them up so much. 

I realize that I have a choice to buy them or not...it just seems like you don't get what you pay for.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

The Canadian prices are always a lot higher. Which is weird since the Canadian dollar is worth more than ours. That piece is only $35 in the US and with a coupon, it ends up being cheaper than online.


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

Kind of disappointed by the stuff this year. Although the train looks cool. 

I hated the Michael's exclusive Clown mobile home. Has nothing to do with clowns, i think they were making a mobile home and decided to stick two clowns on it. With the introduction of evil clowns last year i was hoping for a more clown specific building like a "big Top tent" or something. 

I bought the evil clown 3 pack and that might be it for this year unless I find room for the train.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't collect Lemax but this is the first year I've seen a firehouse & firemen. I had a 40% off coupon & bought the firehouse & firetruck & firemen for my uncle who is a firefighter.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does the Gothic Mansion come with a power adapter or do you have to buy that separately? From the instructions, I was led to believe that it should be included but there wasn't one in the box.


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

brees86 said:


> Does the Gothic Mansion come with a power adapter or do you have to buy that separately? From the instructions, I was led to believe that it should be included but there wasn't one in the box.


should be included according to the flyer.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

dragonula, there are a lot more houses than that coming out this year. Michaels probably hasn't put them all out yet.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

brees86 said:


> Does the Gothic Mansion come with a power adapter or do you have to buy that separately? From the instructions, I was led to believe that it should be included but there wasn't one in the box.


Yeah, that doesn't sound right. Note that they have in the past sometimes hid compartments in the styrofoam block for stuff like the adapter, so double check. 

I think you'd notice the weight of it though. It should also say on the outside of the box, and if the adaptor is in a weird place, they'ed mention it in the instructions.

Might need to call the store (maybe it's a return that didn't come back complete)

The only Spooky Town items I've got that haven't had wall adapters are those that run on batteries.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

I picked up the High school, Shooting range, Mobile home, all the new figures and the crashing witch yesturday. The shooting range is one of the coolest pieces to come put in a while. Got more coupons to go back friday when i get paid. Gonna pick up the octoswing, train and firehouse. Gonna see how many people i can get to go so I can use more then one coupon, and get this stuff before it sells out. My michaels only had 2 of the high schools.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Are people getting their 50% of coupons in the Sunday newspaper? I haven't recieved an add from them in over a month now.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gobby - Thanks! You're right, it was inside a hidden compartment on the outside of the styofoam packing. Can't believe I missed that! LOL


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

What's the criteria for getting a 40% off coupon? Dying to get one!


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

You can download them off their website: http://www.michaels.com/ or they usually include one with your receipt when you make a purchase. It looks like this week's coupon is for 20% off the entire order instead of 40% off one item. I've also had good luck finding Michaels coupons at this site: http://dealspl.us/michaels-coupons


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Usually most of their coupons are for non-sale items, they usually state on the coupon the limits, though once in a while they have one for the entire order, sale items included. 

Just sign up for their emails & you'll get them weekly if not more.

Oh almost forgot, my uncle loved his firehouse & firetruck!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

brees86 said:


> Does the Gothic Mansion come with a power adapter or do you have to buy that separately? From the instructions, I was led to believe that it should be included but there wasn't one in the box.


It sure does come with an adaptor. I bought this piece for 50% off a couple days ago. Sometimes in the lemax styro foam they have the adaports on the outside. (don't know how to explain it, but IT IS there.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Usually most of their coupons are for non-sale items, they usually state on the coupon the limits, though once in a while they have one for the entire order, sale items included.
> 
> Just sign up for their emails & you'll get them weekly if not more.
> 
> Oh almost forgot, my uncle loved his firehouse & firetruck!!


That's great that your uncle likes it. This was the only one I really coulden't go without this year. The only thing I wish they would of done diffrent was make the fire truck riders werewolves instead of those ghost guys.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

brees86 said:


> Gobby - Thanks! You're right, it was inside a hidden compartment on the outside of the styofoam packing. Can't believe I missed that! LOL


Don't feel bad. I know from experience. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, when we went over to our Michael's Friday night they were JUST putting all the Spookytown and Halloween stuff out. A lot of it was still in boxes. I'm not a Spookytown collector myself, but I do love seeing the displays. I'll probably buy some of their other Halloween merch soon, though.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Just got back from ours. They had a lot of Halloween stuff out but, mostly clings and huge stuffed animals in costumes. There were the candelabra , goblets and such too. I hit the display they were just putting together. Most of the small figures had already been picked over. There were only a few clowns and marriachi players left so I grabbed the clowns to make sure I got some.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

trentsketch said:


> dragonula, there are a lot more houses than that coming out this year. Michaels probably hasn't put them all out yet.


Michaels does not even carry half of those. they only carry 7 buildings this year. 8 if you count the train.


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

djgeneral said:


> Michaels does not even carry half of those.


That's a crying shame too, with the 40% coupons you get a 60 dollar house for 36. The wife had a left over 40% coupon and I got another one today when I bought one of the small Lemax pieces along with the 40% off Gothic House.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

worth a shot asking here because this seems to be the area for the spooky town nuts. Anyone have scans of the 2008 spooky town booklet from michaels? mine got ruined and i cant find any of them on ebay. Pm me if you do. thanks in advance.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a 2012 thread??


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

djgeneral said:


> Is there a 2012 thread??



Not yet, do you have any info on when Spooky Town will be on shelves at Micheal's this year?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

If I remember correctly, it gets put out shortly after 4th of July. Around here they seem to put it out towards the end of July.

This thread and this thread  talked about the 2012 collection. Keep watching the http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/113365-2012-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html thread as someone usually posts as soon as things are put out.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you. much appreciated.


Ween12amEternal said:


> If I remember correctly, it gets put out shortly after 4th of July. Around here they seem to put it out towards the end of July.
> 
> This thread and this thread  talked about the 2012 collection. Keep watching the http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/113365-2012-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html thread as someone usually posts as soon as things are put out.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

It's IN! 

Sort of! One lowly item of Spooky Town on the rack. BUT the planogram (yes we went there) said "display beginning July 27!" That's tomorrow folks!










Let the SpookyTowning BEGIN!


----------

